# Difference in gender based on location/dialect



## Toadie

Gibt es im Deutschen Wörter, wessen grammatische Geschlechte sich verändern abhängig von Sprachraum?

z.b.: 

Die _X_ in München, aber der _X_ in Erfurt, oder so etwas


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist oft bei Neuschöpfungen oder Lehnübersetzungen der Fall:
Ich kennzeichne die von mir verwendete Form, ich wohne in Dresden.

*die E-Mail*, das E-Mail
*der Ketchup*, das Ketchup
*der Keks*, das Keks

Es gibt aber auch andere Wörter:
*Der Löwenzahn*, das Löwenzahn


----------



## Kuestenwache

Bei Lehnwörtern und Markennamen bei denen das grammatische Geschlecht nicht festgelegt ist dominieren ab und zu bestimmte Varianten in unterschiedlichen Regionen. Außerdem ist es bei den Westpfälzischen Dialekten (Hinterpfälzisch, Saarländisch) üblich bei Frauen den neutralen Artikel zu verwenden. Ansonsten würde mir da jetzt kein Beispiel einfallen.


----------



## Sowka

Manchmal ist das nicht nur regional unterschiedlich, sondern auch je nach Fachgebiet. 

Zu "Filter" sagt mein Wahrig: m.; *technisch* meist n.

"Puder" ist normalerweise m., aber umgangssprachlich auch n. (sagt LEO).

"Joghurt" kann sächlich sein (dieser Gebrauch wird im LEO Österreich zugeschrieben) oder männlich (so kenne ich das Wort: Der Joghurt). Ganz früher habe ich "die Joghurt" gesagt. Oje, das würde ich nicht mehr sagen . Nur "die Joghurts" 

* * * * *

Interessant, Hutschi: "DAS Keks" ist mir noch nie begegnet. Aber es stimmt! Dann kann ich also sagen: "Die Arbeit ist mir heute total auf das Keks gegangen!", ja?

Mir ist in dem Zusammenhang noch eingefallen: Für diesen Weihnachtskuchen gibt es auch zwei Bezeichnungen:

"die Stolle" (laut Wahrig norddeutsch) und
"der Stollen" (laut Wahrig süddeutsch).

Wiki hat einen Artikel darüber.


----------



## berndf

Zwischen Österreichischem und Deutschem Deutsch gibt es einige Unterschiede
D: der Teller - A: das Teller
D: der Monat - A: das Monat

Wie Sowka bereits schrieb, tendeniert man in Österreich eher zu Neutrum in Deutschland eher zu Maskulinum.

Sonst fällt mir noch ein:
D: die Mami - CH: das Mami
D: die Tram - CH: das Tram

Zu den Wörtern, die im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum sowohl N als auch M vorkommen gehören:
Der, das Jogrurt
der, das Gummi


----------



## subi

Da ich aus dem Schwarzwald komme und bis vor ein paar Jahren nur Schwäbisch und kaum Hochdeutsch gesprochen habe schleichen sich bei mir bis heute noch Fehler ein, oft auch bei Artikeln.

So heißt es bei "uns" z.B. der Butter (oft auch nur d'Butter , nicht die Butter, oder auch der Joghurt, nicht das Joghurt.


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> Interessant, Hutschi: "DAS Keks" ist mir noch nie begegnet. Aber es stimmt! Dann kann ich also sagen: "Die Arbeit ist mir heute total auf das Keks gegangen!", ja?


 
Das weiß ich nicht. 
Ich zweifle auch, dass Keks hier die gleiche Herkunft hat, denn es hat eine völlig andere Bedeutung.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das weiß ich nicht.
> Ich zweifle auch, dass Keks hier die gleiche Herkunft hat, denn es hat eine völlig andere Bedeutung.


Dieses Wort ist aus dem Englischen erst im 19. Jahrhundert entlehnt worden. Vorher gab es das Wort nicht. Ich kann nicht sehen, wie sich in der kurzen Zeit zweimal das gleiche Wort mit zwei unterschiedlichen Etymologien bilden können. Die Bedeutung _Keks _für_ Kopf_ ist sicher nicht unabhängig von dem Gebäck _Keks_.


----------



## Hutschi

Hat es bereits in Englisch die doppelte Bedeutung?

Entlehnt wurde übrigens anfangs: Der/das Kek und die Keks (auch mit doppeltem "e" "Keek" - ich bin nicht sicher, ob auch die englische Schreibweise verwendet wurde). Später driftete es über zu der/das Keks und die Kekse.

Die Bedeutung "Kopf" muss es aber auf irgendeine Weise erhalten haben.

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es noch beide Plurale "die Keks" und "die Kekse" gibt.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich "das Keks" = "der Kopf" noch nie gehört, hier haben wir also dann auch einen "genderabhängigen" Bedeutungsunterschied.

http://www.linguistic-corner.uni-hannover.de/berlinerisch/a_to_z/k.htm gibt an, dass eventuell ein Bezug zu jiddisch "gag" - "Dach" vorhanden sei.

Die Herkunft scheint nicht abschließend geklärt. Vieles, was ich gefunden habe, ist Volksetymologie. Zweifel sind zumindest angebracht.


----------



## Brioche

Hutschi said:


> Hat es bereits in Englisch die doppelte Bedeutung?



Keks [trockenes Kleingebäck] comes from the English plural "cakes".

I don't understand why this should be so, since English cakes are nothing like Keks.

_Cake_ in English does not have any double meaning.

My dictionary gives:
der Keks / das Keks, 
des Keks / des Kekses, 
die Keks  / die Kekse


----------



## Hutschi

It is strange vice versum, too: der Kuchen - the cookies
- 
what I meant is: can "cake" be a person (as in Scherzkeks) or the head (du gehst mir auf den Keks - you make me nervously) additionally to the meaning "baked food" - Keks is derived from English "cake" - and became smaller in German.



*Biskuit:* ich bin nicht sicher, ob es der oder das Biskuit heißt. Deshalb denke ich, beides ist möglich - und wahrscheinlich landschaftlich verschieden.

PS:

In Dialekten werden oft Endungen reduziert.

Eine, ein -> ä 
Damit entfällt der äußere Unterschied, aber nur im unbestimmten Artikel:

ä hund, ä katz, ä haus, ä maa (ein Mann), ä fraa (eine Frau). ("ä haus" sounds similar to "a house" in English)
(Sehr ähnlich zu Englisch.)

Beim bestimmten Artikel taucht er wieder auf:
dar hund, dä katz


----------



## berndf

Brioche said:


> Keks [trockenes Kleingebäck] comes from the English plural "cakes".


 


Brioche said:


> I don't understand why this should be so, since English cakes are nothing like Keks.


The pronunciation of _Keks_ (originally spelled _Keeks_) is [ke:ks] and the RP pronunciation of _cakes_ is [keIks]. Since the sliding [eI] does not exist in High German, only in Low German where [eI] and [e:] are free variations (the term originated in the North, in Hannover). Hence the assimilation of [keIks] as [ke:ks] is very plausible.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> It is strange vice versum, too: der Kuchen - the cookies


Not at all. The root of the English word is Dutch _koekje_, deminutive of _koek_. The Low German word for _Kuchen_ is _Kook(e)(n)_. The OHG root of _Kuchen_ is _kouho_. The sound shift [k]>[x] is just the normal Old High German sound shift. The sound shift from [o:] to [u:] is equally normal in both Modern Dutch and Modern English ("the great vowel shift" in English).


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hutschi said:


> what I meant is: can "cake" be a person (as in Scherzkeks) or the head


No, sorry, don't know of any connection there. It would be quite humorous if one existed! 



Hutschi said:


> du gehst mir auf den Keks - you make me nervously)


_"You make me nervous"_ would be _"du machst mich nervös"_. _"Du gehst mir auf den Keks"_, on the other hand, would be more equivalent to _"you get on my nerves"_ (generally) or _"you're getting on my nerves"_ (at the moment).

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you, Abba Stanza, especially for improving my poor translation. It is hard to translate idioms.

Concerning "Keks" we have:

The idiom: Du gehst mir auf den Keks" has apparently no connection to English.
So it is generated in German.



berndf said:


> Not at all. The root of the English word is Dutch _koekje_, deminutive of _koek_. The Low German word for _Kuchen_ is _Kook(e)(n)_. The OHG root of _Kuchen_ is _kouho_. The sound shift [k]>[x] is just the normal Old High German sound shift. The sound shift from [o:] to [u:] is equally normal in both Modern Dutch and Modern English ("the great vowel shift" in English).


 
Thank you for the ethymology. 
I should have said the words have the same root.

When comparing it I meant the size.
By the way: contrary to "das/der Keks" "der Kuchen" is always male, as far as I know.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> When comparing it I meant the size.


As stated above, the Dutch root is deminutive. This should explain the size issue.


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed it explains it for English but it does not explain it for German. But I was not aware of it before.
So it is neutre in Dutch but male in German, isn't it? Or is the deminutive not neutre in Dutch? Was it neutre in German and if, when did it shift to male? When became the Kuchen large in German?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Indeed it explains it for English but it does not explain it for German.


I see your problem. This is where the term comes from. And this is the product sold under that label. Pretty clear, I recon.


Hutschi said:


> So it is neutre in Dutch but male in German, isn't it? Or is the deminutive not neutre in Dutch? Was it neutre in German and if, when did it shift to male? When became the Kuchen large in German?


English _cookie_ is derived from Dutch _koekje_. I think this played no role in the assimilation of _cakes_ as _Keks_. When assimilating English words it is always a problem which gender to assign. And differnt people will use differnt genders (cf. e.g. this thread).


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Zwischen Österreichischem und Deutschem Deutsch gibt es einige Unterschiede
> D: der Teller - A: das Teller
> D: der Monat - A: das Monat


Stimmt, jedoch wird in diesen beiden Fällen Neutrum als umgangssprachlich bzw. dialektal eingestuft, in Standardsprache wird üblicherweise Maskulinum verwendet: das heisst also, in der Schule wird vermutlich sowohl "das Teller" als auch "das Monat" als Fehler angestrichen werden.
Nicht alle österreichischen Dialekte haben übrigens "das Teller, das Monat" - so manche Dialektsprecher würden wohl Neutrum in diesem Fall auch nicht verwenden (möglicherweise unter Einfluss der Standardsprache: das lässt sich schwer beurteilen); aus meinem Dialekt kenne ich aber Neutrum bei diesen beiden Substantiven jedenfalls gut.

Ähnlich "die Butter": da heisst es in meinem Dialekt (und vielleicht sogar generell in "ursprünglichem" Dialekt) "der Butter", in Standardsprache wird aber auch da Femininum verlangt - und viele streichen sich auch umgangssprachlich "die Butter" aufs Brot.

In vielen anderen Fällen hingegen ist abweichendes Geschlecht in Österreich auch *standardsprachlich *- so etwa bei sehr vielen Entlehnungen, oft bei uns neutr., in D fem., etwa "die Cola" (D) vs. "das Cola" (A), um ein typisches Beispiel zu nennen, ebenso in A: "das SMS, das Sandwich, das Mail, das Fanta" etc.
Weitere Abweichungen von Genus im Österreichischen (alles Beispiele, die als standardsprachlich gelten; aus Ebner: Österreichisches Deutsch, Broschüre des Bibliographischen Instituts 2008, Auswahl - p. 45): der Abszess, die Ausschank, das Fauteuil, das Gulasch, der Gummi (auch so in D, dort ist aber auch "das" möglich), die/der Kunde (in D *nur *"der"), der Prospekt, das Puder, der Spagat (= um 180° abgewinkelte Beine), die Spachtel, das Vokabel.

Dazu kommen dann noch die Genus-Abweichungen, die als dialektal betrachtet werden - zu den oben schon erwähnten: der Weps (= die Wespe), der Zecka (= die Zecke), der Petersil (= die Petersilie), der Schokolad (= die Schokolade; auch kurz "der Schoki" = dasselbe), der Ratz (die Ratte), der Schneck (= die Schnecke), der Baivogl (auch) d Bai (= die Biene) - die Liste liesse sich wohl beliebig fortsetzen.
("Baivogl" = "Bienenvogel" für "Biene" ist auch unter Dialektsprechern typisch imkersprachlich, die normale und üblichere Form ist "d Bai", bzw. kennen Sprecher urbaner Dialekte die Form "Bai" für "Biene" oft gar nicht mehr.)

Manche dieser abweichenden Dialekt-Genus finden auch immer wieder einmal Eingang in die Literatur; so bin ich mir sicher, dass "der Ratz" ganz bestimmt da und dort in gedruckter (standardsprachlicher) Form vorliegt.

Es gibt jedenfalls eine grosse Zahl von Genus-Abweichungen.


----------



## Brioche

berndf said:


> The pronunciation of _Keks_ (originally spelled _Keeks_) is [ke:ks] and the RP pronunciation of _cakes_ is [keIks]. Since the sliding [eI] does not exist in High German, only in Low German where [eI] and [e:] are free variations (the term originated in the North, in Hannover). Hence the assimilation of [keIks] as [ke:ks] is very plausible.



_I don't understand why this should be so, since English cakes are nothing like Keks._

I was not referring to sound. 
I meant cake is usually thick, soft and moist, whereas Keks are thin, hard and dry.

The only keks-like cake that I can think of is oatcake. 
So may be that is the link.


----------



## berndf

Brioche said:


> I was not referring to sound.
> I meant cake is usually thick, soft and moist, whereas Keks are thin, hard and dry.


Sorry, I indeed misunderstood you. Hutschi was wondering about the same thing. See my explanation in #18:





berndf said:


> I see your problem. This is where the term comes from. And this is the product sold under that label. Pretty clear, I recon.


The label "Bahlsen-Cakes" originally referred to the entire factory but then became identified with their main product.


----------



## Derselbe

Toadie said:


> Gibt es im Deutschen Wörter, wessen deren grammatische grammatikalische Geschlechter sich verändern abhängig von Sprachraum?



Nur als kleine Anmerkung. 
Relativpronomen ist "der, die das" nicht "wer" (auch wenn das einige so machen). Genitiv Plural ist dann "deren".
Das Wort "grammatisch" ist richtig, ist aber eigentlich nur in sprachwissenschaftlichen Texten gebräuchlich und wird in der nichtwissenschaftlichen Sprache kaum verwandt. Viele Deutsche kennen es garnicht. In sprachwissenschaftlichen Zusammenhängen kannst du es natürlich weiterhin benutzen.
Normalerweise:
Die Grammatik betreffend = grammatikalisch


----------



## Brioche

Completely off topic, but "kecks" does exist in English, which a completely different meaning.

This sentence should help you get the drift:
_ 
Becks stripped to his kecks for a new Emporio Armani billboard
_


----------

